# Prinz is 3 today!



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday to my special guy!!


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

DROOOL! Pass me the towel .... He is a HUNK!!!
















<smooch! smooch! smooch!>


----------



## melonyjhsn (Mar 8, 2007)

What a hunk!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday Prinz!!!!!
Hope your mom plans on spoiling you today!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Prinz! What a beautiful face!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday Prinz!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Love the red on his forehead! Happy Bark Day, handsome!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

happy birthday, Prinz !
wow, he sure is a beautiful gsd !


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy 3rd Birthday and many, many more.







How did you celebrate your special day?


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

Awww Maureen. Give him a kiss from me.

Happy Birthday handsome boy!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Oh gosh Maureen - he's just gorgeous! So sorry I missed his special day, but please give him a belated birthday hug!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: KShortOh gosh Maureen - he's just gorgeous! So sorry I missed his special day, but please give him a belated birthday hug!!


Same here! A very handsome boy alright!


----------

